
Roughtime: Securing Time with Digital Signatures - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/roughtime/
======
abenedic
I have wondered about this in the context of future secrets, I have enjoyed
that someone else has thought about the present case and come to not
dissimilar conclusions as myself. I do wonder about research into future
secrets, and coordinating disclosure of a future event.

------
tammet
Similar to
[https://guardtime.com/technology](https://guardtime.com/technology)

